# Schultz Canal 03/01 Arvo



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Gra

I'm keen. How about we meet at the launch spot at 130pm and make a decision about the conditions then?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm a no go 

Work 

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

id be keen but the weather doesn't look like its going to play nice :?  

Lee


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Gra,

I'm back to work today. So no can do sadly.

If you go ... Don't forget to have a slow troll around the yellow section (attached pic), which is on the golf course side. Always get a lizard or 2 there with bibbed hardbody lures - usually with bright coloured lures.

Hope the wind drops? Though the BOM are suggesting otherwise.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## tomtre (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Gra,
I reckon I will come over, the bad weather may be easing. Will aim to be there at about 1.30. I have yet to have a look at Nudgee creek from the water, so I hope we get a slightly better day than recently. 
See you tommorrow,
Tom


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I am going!! I might get there a bit early as I have to be home by 6pm.

I will put in and coem back to the rampo at 130pm to see if others have turned up.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

gra said:


> I'm going upstream to Lizard town.


That's an old Motown hit


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Just looked at ther forecast for this arvo. Winds are expected to increase to 35 to 40 knots with showers increasing to rain.

Winds are expected to drop tomorrow morning and rain dropping to occasional showers.

The week end's forecast is looking much better - light winds 10/15 knots with occasional showers.

How you don't get to wet & wind blown this arvo?

Cheers,

Pete
Your Weatherman


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Steven,

Yeah I hope they are doing OK. In looking at the Seabreeze graphs it's amazing so see Redcliffe and everywhere around the airport blowing at 30+ knots. But then to see the Airport listing at low teens?

Hope Gra remembered to take his Mirage Drive too? It would be a tuff paddle back to the ramp.

Hope to also see a good report and plenty of pics.

Pete

P.S. - Time: 4:55pm - Hope they are back in, as big rain front moving in from the Southeast at the moment. It's just moving across Moreton Island at the moment.


----------

